# Kaufberatung Notebook für Office-Anwendung



## Apnoe77 (10. Mai 2011)

*Kaufberatung Notebook für Office-Anwendung*

Hallo zusammen,
bin auf der suche nach einen Notebook für Office Anwendungen ,mit großen Display und Wlan.
Was meint ihr zu dieser Auswahl?


HP G62-B40SG *Core-i3-STAR* bei notebooksbilliger.de

HP G7-1025EG bei notebooksbilliger.de

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/asus+k72f+ty016v+17+knaller+20

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/asus+a72f+ty167d+17+einstieg+10

Alternativen sind erwünscht


----------



## Desmodontidae (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook für Office-Anwendung*

Großes Display hat nur das zweite HP zu 599,-
WLAN haben mittlerweile alle Notebooks.
Garantiezeit ist auf 12 Monate bei allen begrenzt. 
Das erklärt auch den geringen Preis^^

Ich tendiere ja eher zu Acer Travelmates in dieser Preisklasse. Da liegt man bei 24 Monaten Garantie, der Service ist gut und Travelmates sind recht robust.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook für Office-Anwendung*

Naja, ob 12 oder 24 Monate Garantie ist an sich in der Praxis egal, da der Händler ja 24 Monate gewährleisten muss und das Notebook zB bei einer Reklamation nach 18 Monaten so oder so zum Hersteller sendet, und solang da nicht wirklich ein erkennbarer von außen zugefügter Schaden ist, wird das an sich dann auch repariert.

Zur Frage: irgendwelche anderen Anforderungen? Wie sieht es mit dem Budget aus? Ist das für zu Hause gedacht (wegen der Größe) ?


----------



## Supeq (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook für Office-Anwendung*

Kannst auch mal bei Dell schauen, da gibts 17er Notebooks schon ab 499€! Und die Qualität sollte bekannt sein 
Dell Offizielle Seite - Computer, PC, PC Systeme | Dell Deutschland

Nen i3 mit 3GB Ram etc... reicht für Office Anwendungen locker aus.


----------



## Apnoe77 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook für Office-Anwendung*

Anforderung sind recht gering...es geht rein um Office Anwendung,WLAN und gutes großes Display sollte das Notebook haben.Der Nutzer ist PC Einsteiger forgeschrittenes Alter.Ein paar E-Mail`s auf der Terrasse schreiben aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Desmodontidae (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook für Office-Anwendung*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Naja, ob 12 oder 24 Monate Garantie ist an sich in der Praxis egal, da der Händler ja 24 Monate gewährleisten muss und das Notebook zB bei einer Reklamation nach 18 Monaten so oder so zum Hersteller sendet, und solang da nicht wirklich ein erkennbarer von außen zugefügter Schaden ist, wird das an sich dann auch repariert.
> 
> Zur Frage: irgendwelche anderen Anforderungen? Wie sieht es mit dem Budget aus? Ist das für zu Hause gedacht (wegen der Größe) ?



Grundsätzlich stimmt das auch mit den 24 Monaten Gewährleistung. Problematisch wird es dann aber nach 6 Monaten mit der Beweislastumkehr. Sofern der dann aufgetretene Schaden nicht schon mal innerhalb der ersten sechs Monate reklamiert wurde hat man ein Problem. Und da sind in der Regel auch die Versandhändler nicht sonderlich kulant. Daher sollte man einfach auf der sicheren Seite
sein und ein paar Euro mehr in 24 Monate Garantie investieren. Zumal man gerade Notebooks nicht zum Händler tragen braucht. 
Alle namhaften Hersteller bieten die Direktabwicklung an, was in der Regel auch die Zeiten verkürzt, die das Gerät dann weg ist.

@apnoe77: Sofern die Anforderungen an das Gerät den Einstiegsfaktor nicht überschreiten kann im Grunde jedes 17" Notebook mit kleiner Ausstattung herhalten. Man sollte allerdings darauf achten, gerade bei älteren Nutzern, dass die Displayauflösung nativ nicht zu hoch ist. Das kann man dann zwar entweder mit größeren Schriften und Symbolen oder einer geringeren Auflösung ausgleichen. Aber gerade bei einer geringeren Auflösung ist die dann nicht mehr native Darstellung schwammig und unscharf, was die Augen noch mehr
anstrengt. Sofern schon Augenprobleme vorhanden sind, sollte auch überlegt werden eine entweder Kontrast stärkende oder spezielle Computerbrille beim Optiker des Vertrauens zu organisieren. Ich erlebe häufig bei unseren älteren Kunden, dass diese dann immer ca. 10 - 20cm vor dem Bildschirm über Ihre Lesebrille hinweg schauen. Das ermüdet und beugt auch nicht gerade weiteren Problematiken mit dem Sehen vor


----------



## Apnoe77 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook für Office-Anwendung*

Was für ein 17" Notebook mit einer geringen guten Nativ Auflösung kann empfholen werden??
Danke


----------



## Desmodontidae (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook für Office-Anwendung*

HP G72-B03EG

17,3" 1366 x 768er Auflösung, i5-460, 4GB Ram, 500GB HDD, AMD MRad 5470
2 Jahre Garantie inkl. Abholen und Zrück

ca. 700,-


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook für Office-Anwendung*

Ich werf einfach mal das hier in den raum:
MSI FX700-i5647W7P (00175111-SKU2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Bekannte hat sich das gekauft und ist sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Desmodontidae (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook für Office-Anwendung*

Auch schön, aber für einen Herren im fortgeschrittenem Alter sind 1600x900 selbst auf nem 17" ne Herausforderung. Ansonsten schönes Gerät.
Zumal das mit der Auflösung auch nur im Falle von bspw. Alterskurzsichtigkeit von Interesse sein sollte.


----------



## Apnoe77 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook für Office-Anwendung*

Erstmal danke für eure Antworten.Konnte mich noch nicht festlegen.Aber ich denke daß was passende dabei sein wird.


----------



## Apnoe77 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook für Office-Anwendung*

Ergänzung  Nach Abwägung sämtlicher Features beim Laptop und wieviel Technik kann ich einer Älteren Person zumuten, gibt es keinen Laptop sonder ein IPAD.Einfach in der Bedienung und völlig ausreichend um die ein oder ander Mail zu prüfen.Preis Leistung steht in keinem Verhältnis aber ich komm an daß Ding günstiger ran und dadurch ist es wieder interessanter.


----------



## Apnoe77 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook für Office-Anwendung*

NEUER BEITRAG!!!!!!!!!!!

Hallo zusammen ich suche mal wieder eine neues Notebook..und ganz ehrlich ich blick nicht mehr durch echt krass Angebote ohne ende.
Anforderungen:
Word,Exel bearbeitung den ein oder anderen Film anschauen und etwas im Netz Surfe 
-> normale Office Anwendung (Windows 7 sollte reichen)
->normale Grafikleistung
->15" sollte es schon sein.
->Anmutendes Design.(evtl Sony VAIO,wenn die was taugen)
->SSD Laufwerk würde ich evtl auch selbst nachrüsten.128GB
->Wlan,HDMI habe eh die meisten.
BIS max 800 EURO.(darf auch gerne güstiger sein)
Ein Vorschlag von mir.
HP Spectre 14-3200eg Notebook PC - HP Store Deutschland (erfüllt nicht ganz die Kriterien,ich weiss  )
Einen habe ich noch http://www.saturn.de/mcs/product/SO...-4GB-750GB,48352,241166,594379.html?langId=-3

Danke für den Support jetzt schon mal...


----------

